# Hermansson Amps Megathread



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hermansson is making some awesome stuff and I think they need their own thread.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

The Fredrik Thordendal and Jocke Skog amps he did sounded amazing and insane.


----------



## gunch (Jun 13, 2020)

Required viewing


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

The two amps i was talking about before:


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

I recently had a chance to see inside their modded Mesa Dual Rec and Marshall 2203. Anyone that owns a Soldano can tell you having a ginormous tranny is the first key to monstrous tone. Apparently Hermansson uses custom-wound transformers:


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I recently had a chance to see inside their modded Mesa Dual Rec and Marshall 2203. Anyone that owns a Soldano can tell you having a ginormous tranny is the first key to monstrous tone. Apparently Hermansson uses custom-wound transformers:
> 
> 
> View attachment 81825
> ...



Every amp i've liked the chugs on have had enormous and/or custom transformers. Those Hermansson ones look like part of a doomsday machine


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Every amp i've liked the chugs on have had enormous and/or custom transformers. Those Hermansson ones look like part of a doomsday machine



Right? It looks like a Matrix situation where they...


Spoiler



secretly have a mini-head plugged in as the transformer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 13, 2020)

me when I see that transformer:
BIIIIIG IRON


----------



## cardinal (Jun 13, 2020)

Clips I've heard of his Recto mods are almost unreal. Guy seems to really know his stuff.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2020)

Transformer looks like a Partridge clone, which wouldn't be a surprise since that is the iron in most of the old PAs he modifies.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Transformer looks like a Partridge clone, which wouldn't be a surprise since that is the iron in most of the old PAs he modifies.



Is it similar to the 70s transformers everyone talks about?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Is it similar to the 70s transformers everyone talks about?



Just a guess on my part going by the size and mounting hardware, so no real way to tell.


----------



## runbirdman (Jun 13, 2020)

His version of amps are legitimately the best representations of the respective amps. I’m trying to find someone local to take on trying to emulate his Dual Rec mods. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

That Jocke Skog amp has 5 gain stages and the pre-amp is completely new, not modified from the original amp. In his words "it is a totally different preamp circuit. The whole preamp was removed to make room for the new circuit."

I'd love another one of those Jocke Skog builds. I still think i've just got enough amps at the moment though


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

Werecow said:


> That Jocke Skog amp has 5 gain stages and the pre-amp is completely new, not modified from the original amp. In his words "it is a totally different preamp circuit. The whole preamp was removed to make room for the new circuit."
> 
> I'd love another one of those Jocke Skog builds. I still think i've just got enough amps at the moment though



Last I spoke with them, they are going to release their own lineup of amps, including a flagship 4-channel and some 1-channel amps of varying gain. They'll have those monstrous transformers in them.

Here’s some info I gathered regarding the flagship model:

4 channels
Each of the four channels will have the following controls:

Gain
Treble
Middle
Bass
Volume
Three-way mid-boost switch:
Up: high mid boost
Middle: normal
Down: low mid boost

Three-way bright switch:
Up: bright
Middle: normal
Down: dark

There will be a MIDI-switchable tube driven compressor/gain boost which can be activated regardless of channel. It is tracking the input signal and isn’t affected by the gain controls or volumes of the different channels. So you can get a nice compression with super fast attack and release time even at low gain or clean sounds as well as high gain lead sounds.

Channel 3 and 4 will have a Tightness control, which can be set to three different modes using a switch, middle position is tightness; the preshape control works as an adjustable high pass filter (increased bass at low settings and tight bass at high settings). Flick the switch up and the preshape control becomes a loudness control (increased bass and treble at low settings and tight bass and cut treble on high settings). And in the down position, it becomes a tilt-filter; increased bass and cut treble on low settings, tight bass and increased treble at high settings.

Channel 1 and 2 will have a control which sets up how much boost the compressor will produce along with an extra three-way bright-switch which only will be active when the Compressor is activated.

There is a MIDI-command for preamp mute which will turn off all four channels.

The power amp section will have the following functions:

A MIDI-switchable volume boost.
Dual MIDI-switchable presence- and punch-controls, both with their own three-way switch for three different frequency-ranges for both presence and punch.
MIDI-switchable tube buffered effects loop.
The back panel will have bias potentiometers , test point jack, fuse and fail-LED for each power tube.

All will be built point to point on turret boards (except for the MIDI which is built on PCB).

[* Subject to change or any misinterpretations by me since I don't work for them lol.]


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Last I spoke with them, they are going to release their own lineup of amps, including a flagship 4-channel and some 1-channel amps of varying gain. They'll have those monstrous transformers in them.
> 
> Here’s some info I gathered regarding the flagship model:
> 
> ...


did he give a ballpark price range?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> did he give a ballpark price range?



If you have to ask you can't afford it


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Last I spoke with them, they are going to release their own lineup of amps, including a flagship 4-channel and some 1-channel amps of varying gain. They'll have those monstrous transformers in them.
> 
> Here’s some info I gathered regarding the flagship model:
> 
> ...



Those features are actually perfect for everything i'd want to control on an amp. Sounds amazing, but yeh also really expensive. Will see if my GAS has returned at all when they start making them. I've barely had a hint of it for a year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm assuming the new amp is gonna be based on his PA amp rebuilds by the sound of things?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jun 13, 2020)

This guy is amazing with what he does...cant beat a modded Marshall !

Mike


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 13, 2020)

technomancer said:


> If you have to ask you can't afford it


But I need like 4 more amps to have my amp stack touch my ceiling though ;_;


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 13, 2020)

I can’t wait for mine, he received a Marshall 1959 slp he is going to mod for me with the 5 gain stage metal mod


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

He did say it will be built PTP by hand using NOS components from the 60s/70s (mustard caps, Iskra and Beyschlag resistors etc.). 

The transformers are special wounded to his specs on SRBP (paper bobbins) which are manufactured exclusively for his transformers, and he said the transformers alone cost more than some 100w tube amps on the market lol.

So I'm guessing it won't be cheap?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> I can’t wait for mine, he received a Marshall 1959 slp he is going to mod for me with the 5 gain stage metal mod



We'll definitely need pics and a demo of that!

@technomancer can probably assist you with appropriately changing your username


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming the new amp is gonna be based on his PA amp rebuilds by the sound of things?



Speaking of which... this is what those PA rebuilds look like under the clothing.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Speaking of which... this is what those PA rebuilds look like under the clothing.
> 
> View attachment 81854
> View attachment 81855
> ...


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2020)

I still love that he takes the time to strip or black out the values on every component in the amp 

Guess it's not as bad as gooping it though...


----------



## Werecow (Jun 13, 2020)

technomancer said:


> I still love that he takes the time to strip or black out the values on every component in the amp
> 
> Guess it's not as bad as gooping it though...


Does that make it impossible to repair by anyone but him?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Does that make it impossible to repair by anyone but him?



Not impossible, but certainly more difficult.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not impossible, but certainly more difficult.



What Max said.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

Quick update;

Received my Hermansson Marshall last week.


Fuck. Best amp I've ever played up to this date. Its unreal it has this super fast attack that can't be beat. It is like this super fast catch/release that is created by the tight knob. I think he said something about the Tight knob controlling a cathode follower? I opted for a depth knob w/3-way switch, and a mid-boost and if any of you are looking to get one of these I highly recommend adding these features. He also does a 3-way bright/dark switch and a 3-way presence but I was worried that would give me option paralysis so I stayed way from those.

I have a Fortin Meshuggah sitting on top of it and it eats it for lunch, with the Fortin + 33. And before that I had a Butterslax, which I preferred the Fortin to.

The built in midboost (extra fee for this addition) is better than a tubescreamer, and does not remove bottom end but adds attack. I think the upwards position is higher mids, and the bottom position is lower mids. 

It is honestly what my Fortin SHOULD sound like haha. I can play with any of my 6/7/8s and no boost required.

I will make clips soon, but honestly this Jocke clip does a really good job of showing the characteristics of this amp.


----------



## gunch (Aug 6, 2020)

has Marshall ever been like

"Hmmm, maybe we should do this shit ourselves"?

Or are they too ensconced in dad blues lawyer money to care?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2020)

gunch said:


> has Marshall ever been like
> 
> "Hmmm, maybe we should do this shit ourselves"?
> 
> Or are they too ensconced in dad blues lawyer money to care?



It's probably not worth the headache. The market is so fickle and small they'd probably have to reinvent the business to make it work.

Not to mention the politics within the amp scene.


----------



## gunch (Aug 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's probably not worth the headache. The market is so fickle and small they'd probably have to reinvent the business to make it work.
> 
> Not to mention the politics within the amp scene.



For even one throw away model like 

"Hey look a DSL with a tight knob/switch that's what you damn kids are into these days, right?"


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 6, 2020)

Sounds mean! I like how tight it sounds. You can probably get that sound with a Mark III.


Werecow said:


> The two amps i was talking about before:




Sounds mean! I like how tight it sounds. This is nothing like a Jose Mod, right? You can probably get that sound with a Mark III.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2020)

I've never heard a Jose amp get THAT tight. From what I've read, the dude completely rebuilds the preamps for his mods.



gunch said:


> For even one throw away model like
> 
> "Hey look a DSL with a tight knob/switch that's what you damn kids are into these days, right?"



Marshall actually WERE working on a high-gain modern-metal prototype amp. Guys like Doug Aldrich, Bjorn Gelotte, and Llexi Leon were using it, but it didn't seem to go anywhere. It had 3 channels, reverb, and a built-in TS-style boost. Has some interesting 3-position control on the ultra gain channel.
https://reverb.com/item/6897268-marshall-doug-aldrich-dla-custom-prototype-1-of-2-2009


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Sounds mean! I like how tight it sounds. You can probably get that sound with a Mark III.
> 
> 
> Sounds mean! I like how tight it sounds. This is nothing like a Jose Mod, right? You can probably get that sound with a Mark III.



I have a Jose (Meshuggah) on it and I need a boost to get it anywhere near this thing. It’s Not as tight at all as the Hermansson on it’s own. But it’s got a different feel, I’m contemplating keeping it just because of how it feels


----------



## technomancer (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> I have a Jose (Meshuggah) on it and I need a boost to get it anywhere near this thing. It’s Not as tight at all as the Hermansson on it’s own. But it’s got a different feel, I’m contemplating keeping it just because of how it feels



Big difference between 3 gain stages (Meshuggah) and 5. 4 + Jose style diode clipping could get you into the same ballpark, as could a 4 stage non-diode. All depends on how you set things up.

Clips of this design do sound insane.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Big difference between 3 gain stages (Meshuggah) and 5. 4 + Jose style diode clipping could get you into the same ballpark, as could a 4 stage non-diode. All depends on how you set things up.
> 
> Clips of this design do sound insane.



Yeah I think my Slax had about the same amount of gain, but that amp was alllll saturation. I’m also surprised about how usable it is, right now I’m running it at 3:00 hahah


----------



## Werecow (Aug 6, 2020)

His actual words are that he removes the pre-amp and puts in his own 5 stage.

I've realised what his amps (especially that Jocke Skog one) remind me of now... the guitar tone on Soul Of A New Machine. Just massively huge but stupidly chunky as well.

Can you give me a price on your build DeathByButterslax?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Quick update;
> 
> Received my Hermansson Marshall last week.
> 
> ...




I do wish more people with actual recording know how get a hold of his amps. IMO Hermansson's own demos never did the amps justice. Not sure if it's how he dials in his amps or how he records the cabs, but the Jocke videos REALLY do show what these amps are capable of.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

Werecow said:


> His actual words are that he removes the pre-amp and puts in his own 5 stage.
> 
> I've realised what his amps (especially that Jocke Skog one) remind me of now... the guitar tone on Soul Of A New Machine. Just massively huge but stupidly chunky as well.
> 
> Can you give me a price on your build DeathByButterslax?



it was steep, 4050 CAD shipped (3800 For the build + 300 for the two switches) so what’s that like 3000USD? definitely worth every penny. I think he only does one at a time. Plus yeah it is a full rebuild.

Also the customer service was great, he send me daily emails with gut shots, our email chain is like 100 messages now.


----------



## Werecow (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> it was steep, 4050 CAD shipped (3800 For the build + 300 for the two switches) so what’s that like 3000USD? definitely worth every penny. I think he only does one at a time. Plus yeah it is a full rebuild.
> 
> Also the customer service was great, he send me daily emails with gut shots, our email chain is like 100 messages now.



Cheers


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wish more people with actual recording know how get a hold of his amps. IMO Hermansson's own demos never did the amps justice. Not sure if it's how he dials in his amps or how he records the cabs, but the Jocke videos REALLY do show what these amps are capable of.





this in the room clip is where he really got my attention. But yeah Jockes clip definitely show what the amp is capable. I don’t think he has a depth on his, I know that I can get a ton of thump with mine


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Cheers




Also I do hear the FF, I’m going to try and dial in a BodyHammer tone. That early Fear Factory sound is my favourite sound, maybe I need a 7 string with a blaze for that though


----------



## Werecow (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> it was steep, 4050 CAD shipped (3800 For the build + 300 for the two switches) so what’s that like 3000USD? definitely worth every penny. I think he only does one at a time. Plus yeah it is a full rebuild.
> 
> Also the customer service was great, he send me daily emails with gut shots, our email chain is like 100 messages now.



Just one more question (i've never had a mod done)... when you say for the build, is that with him finding a "donor amp" as well? Or did you send him an amp to mod and then it's that price?
Just asking because Dan Gower can quote prices where he gets the amp for you as well, so it's almost like just buying an amp from him.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Just one more question (i've never had a mod done)... when you say for the build, is that with him finding a "donor amp" as well? Or did you send him an amp to mod and then it's that price?
> Just asking because Dan Gower can quote prices where he gets the amp for you as well, so it's almost like just buying an amp from him.



Yeah sorry, I should’ve been more clear. 3800 was the quote WITH him finding a donor amp. He did all that for me and was able to do it very quickly. This may or may not have been luck however, he found it for a good price in Sweden


----------



## Werecow (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Yeah sorry, I should’ve been more clear. 3800 was the quote WITH him finding a donor amp. He did all that for me and was able to do it very quickly. This may or may not have been luck however, he found it for a good price in Sweden



Thanks, that's awesome. I just suddenly realised it'd get VERY expensive if i had to come up with an amp as well.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 6, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Thanks, that's awesome. I just suddenly realised it'd get VERY expensive if i had to come up with an amp as well.



I was tempted by Dans work as well, and I can’t imagine getting anything from him would give anyone buyers remorse. I just thought Henric's amp would be something no one else around here would have. Plus myself I have a Jose already.

I’d send Henric an email ASAP if you want to get something done by him, I know he was not looking to take a bunch of mods as he is looking to get his amp line finally going. Those things are gonna be amazing but I can’t afford one hahah


----------



## Werecow (Aug 6, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> I was tempted by Dans work as well, and I can’t imagine getting anything from him would give anyone buyers remorse. I just thought Henric's amp would be something no one else around here would have. Plus myself I have a Jose already.



I have a Jose now as well, and same for me with these Hermanssons. That Jocke Skog amp is my kind of insane, enough to get me thinking about buying just one more amp


----------



## beavis2306 (Aug 7, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Last I spoke with them, they are going to release their own lineup of amps, including a flagship 4-channel and some 1-channel amps of varying gain. They'll have those monstrous transformers in them.
> 
> Here’s some info I gathered regarding the flagship model:
> 
> ...



Dual loops?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 7, 2020)

If he does get his own amps out, they will be expensive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 7, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> Dual loops?



IIRC yes. I can check.



MASS DEFECT said:


> If he does get his own amps out, they will be expensive.



Yeah, he said they will be priced like other flagship amps that are hand-wired. That doesn't sound cheap lol.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 7, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> IIRC yes. I can check.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he said they will be priced like other flagship amps that are hand-wired. That doesn't sound cheap lol.



Looking at that massive iron, and after receiving my Hermansson I can assume it will be worth the price!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 7, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> IIRC yes. I can check.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he said they will be priced like other flagship amps that are hand-wired. That doesn't sound cheap lol.



Add to the fact that it will come from Sweden, and it would be a limited/batch build. We are probably looking at USD 4k-5k.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 7, 2020)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Add to the fact that it will come from Sweden, and it would be a limited/batch build. We are probably looking at USD 4k-5k.



I pressed and I def got that feeling... probably closer to the latter? But definitely worth it. Elite build quality, tone, features. Literally a desert island amp IMO.

I'm happy he's making some other models too. Lately I've been a "simplicity" guy, so one channel amps with just a tone knob (e.g. Victory RK50C). I just want it to sound good no matter how I tweak, and I find a lot of amps with tons of knobs and switches have all these meh tones and one or two you end up liking... so I'd rather just start there lol. I still have my KSR, Kemper, 5150s, Framus, Diezel... but the ones that are getting the love are those simple ones. So I'm glad he's also making a one-knob job too for dad rockers bluzlawyers like me. Plus I feel like a Hermansson one-knob amp will still loosen anuses a mile away.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey man. As long as you are rocking the headband and khakis. No judge.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 7, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hey man. As long as you are rocking the headband and khakis. No judge.



Swag level 9000 up in here. 

And by that I mean I had forgotten what it was like to play standing up with a strap because I've been jamming naked on my couch for so very long.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Swag level 9000 up in here.
> 
> And by that I mean I had forgotten what it was like to play standing up with a strap because I've been jamming naked on my couch for so very long.


Still not judging.


----------



## swollseyba (Aug 8, 2020)

I reached out a month or 3 ago and asked to be added to the wait list for his flagship model that's in development.

Trouble is, I have no idea when he will start pumping them out, or how many people are ahead of me on the list, or how much it will cost (assuming 4-5k). My GAS has not been satiated...It's been exacerabated


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 9, 2020)

swollseyba said:


> I reached out a month or 3 ago and asked to be added to the wait list for his flagship model that's in development.
> 
> Trouble is, I have no idea when he will start pumping them out, or how many people are ahead of me on the list, or how much it will cost (assuming 4-5k). My GAS has not been satiated...It's been exacerabated



Well the good news for you (bad for others) is that he's not taking on as much mod work because he's putting all his effort into releasing his own lineup. I'd be concerned if he was promising all things to all people, but it seems he has a good business plan so far.

Hermansson =/= DAR


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 2, 2020)

Sending a Rev G Dual Rec off to Henric on Monday!!! 

It will be tight, I am hoping (and through our communications it sounds possible) that the tightness will be somewhat adjustable, as I don't need tightness all the time


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 2, 2020)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Sending a Rev G Dual Rec off to Henric on Monday!!!
> 
> It will be tight, I am hoping (and through our communications it sounds possible) that the tightness will be somewhat adjustable, as I don't need tightness all the time


Is that going from US to Germany?


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 2, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is that going from US to Germany?


Close, from Canada to Sweden


----------



## Meeotch (Jan 3, 2021)

Bump...any more news on Hermansson's production amp?
@DeathByButterslax did you get your DR back yet?


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 3, 2021)

Meeotch said:


> Bump...any more news on Hermansson's production amp?
> @DeathByButterslax did you get your DR back yet?


Yeah man, I love it. Way more than I actually expected to. It has a tightness control for each channel so you can dial it in/out flub, and added depth/presence with a 3 way frequency switch in vintage mode. No fizz. It also has more useable gain, before this I found that it was awful past 1:00. It works from 6-8 string without a boost. My favourite part is it still sounds like the rectifier I sent to him, and it’s surprisingly easy to dial in. I have zero amp gas since receiving these two. If you come across a cheap rectifier I highly recommend.

I honestly think the only thing that would replace these are one of his production models, but I have never talked to him about the timeline for those, so I have no info for you on those unfortunately 

View media item 3596


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 5, 2021)

Damn this thread has me in trouble I have an SLX that could certainly use some of that magic


----------



## sakeido (Jan 5, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Yeah man, I love it. Way more than I actually expected to. It has a tightness control for each channel so you can dial it in/out flub, and added depth/presence with a 3 way frequency switch in vintage mode. No fizz. It also has more useable gain, before this I found that it was awful past 1:00. It works from 6-8 string without a boost. My favourite part is it still sounds like the rectifier I sent to him, and it’s surprisingly easy to dial in. I have zero amp gas since receiving these two. If you come across a cheap rectifier I highly recommend.
> 
> I honestly think the only thing that would replace these are one of his production models, but I have never talked to him about the timeline for those, so I have no info for you on those unfortunately
> 
> View media item 3596



mind PMing some info about the experience? I'd be shipping from Canada as well. 

I'm totally out of love with my Recto now after gettin a Stiletto and playing a Badlander. Time to change it up..


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 7, 2021)

sakeido said:


> mind PMing some info about the experience? I'd be shipping from Canada as well.
> 
> I'm totally out of love with my Recto now after gettin a Stiletto and playing a Badlander. Time to change it up..



Sent you a PM


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 8, 2021)

FYI after trying a Badlander, I would take the Mesa modded Rev G 10/10. Just as tight, with way less thump. That amp is sure missing something. Crunch sounded nice though.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 9, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> FYI after trying a Badlander, I would take the Mesa modded Rev G 10/10. Just as tight, with way less thump. That amp is sure missing something. Crunch sounded nice though.


The badlander had way less thump** whoops


----------



## Werecow (Jan 9, 2021)

This is still the only thread that's giving me any sort of GAS.
Trying to work out if it's sufficiently different to my Stealth 100W to warrant getting one. The Stealth with a boost seems to come close-ish, but obviously can't tell properly from any sort of clip/video. Maybe that's just me talking myself out of it though.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 9, 2021)

Werecow said:


> This is still the only thread that's giving me any sort of GAS.
> Trying to work out if it's sufficiently different to my Stealth 100W to warrant getting one. The Stealth with a boost seems to come close-ish, but obviously can't tell properly from any sort of clip/video. Maybe that's just me talking myself out of it though.


I’m working on some recording gear over the new couple weeks to get some clips. I have some iPhone clips but they never do the amps Justice


----------



## Werecow (Mar 25, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CM2A5f0sr--/


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Mar 26, 2021)

I think I need one more amp.....


----------



## Werecow (Mar 26, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> I think I need one more amp.....



If covid hadn't have happened and the last year been so weird, i'd have ordered his 5-stage metal mod by now i think. I'm worried about him stopping mods or even business before i feel comfortable with doing that though 

How are the master volumes on his mods/amps? Is the tone all from the pre-amp? Or is that all just dependent on the donor amp. I like all my amps to be usable at home as well.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Mar 26, 2021)

I did a little detective work on the amp in that video....isn’t it just a ceriatone that he overhauled? It doesn’t seem like it’s a ground-up build from him if you look at his social media


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Mar 26, 2021)

Werecow said:


> If covid hadn't have happened and the last year been so weird, i'd have ordered his 5-stage metal mod by now i think. I'm worried about him stopping mods or even business before i feel comfortable with doing that though
> 
> How are the master volumes on his mods/amps? Is the tone all from the pre-amp? Or is that all just dependent on the donor amp. I like all my amps to be usable at home as well.


My Marshall is louuuuuud, and it has that "bloom" that opens the amp up when you crank it, I've had it up to around 5 and I probably shook my neighbour's house that day haha. I am not sure how much the donor matters because he rebuilds the preamp and tweaks the power amp. I'm not sure how the output transformer in the Reissues holds up against the Drakes in those older Marshalls though. I need to get a hot plate because even when I cranked the volume to 6 and put an MXR 10band in the loop with the level lowered to a minimum, it still kept that bloom. The sweet spot on mine is around 5 which is fucking loud. 

Honestly though with 5 gain stages and a mid-boost you dont really need to crank it to get any great hot-rodded tones, I was playing it at .5 today and it was good enough for fucking around. You might wanna get in there sooner than later, his transformers are being wound right now so he might be starting his line up really soon. Glorious amps, I would put it up against any Hot-rodded Marshall. One of the guys on Rig-talk mentioned that his is way tighter than his Wizard as well.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Mar 26, 2021)

FitRocker33 said:


> I did a little detective work on the amp in that video....isn’t it just a ceriatone that he overhauled? It doesn’t seem like it’s a ground-up build from him if you look at his social media



yeah that's just his 3 gain stage circuit that he does on Plexi's. Not sure about how much of a rebuild it is but he posts gutshots on his FB/insta of his reworks


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Apr 9, 2021)

Goddamnnnnnn



it never ends
Mine also has the tightness controls but it does not get as loose as this one


----------



## narad (Apr 9, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Goddamnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Though that one may have started out as a nice 2-channel recto.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Apr 9, 2021)

narad said:


> Though that one may have started out as a nice 2-channel recto.


I think the donor definitely helps, albeit my Rev G was no slouch when I sent it and I am definitely happy I did


----------



## Werecow (Apr 9, 2021)

HNNNG must (maybe) resist...


----------



## lurè (Apr 12, 2021)

lol that transition from full loose to tight it's ridiculous. Sounds freaking huge.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 15, 2021)

I have to be honest guys , I think this guys modified marshalls are the greatest tone to have ever graced my ears. hermanssons own line of amps excites me , I wonder if they could even surpass the marshalls like fredriks... or maybe it will sound completely identical with the only difference being the marshall or hermansson branding. Idk just thinking out loud here


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 16, 2021)

his mods certainly sound great, but to be honest - why does it have to look like some old radio amateur guy moded it with some spare parts from cold war? 

for example on 2ch recto - there is plenty of space in the back to install power amp depth/presence (or whatever he calls it) with either push/pull pots or dedicated switches for changing power amp response. And I believe it wouldn't be a problem to replace original gain pots with dual shaft pots/dual dome knob for individual gain/tightness controls (or just use push/pull knob to switch between loose and tight gain response). 

If I had to send my amp somewhere and expect it moded like this, no matter how magical it would sound after the mod, I'd probably sell the amp and pick something from dozens of amps that do that tight, modern recto/slo/5150-ish type of sound out of the box and in a nice package. 

by no means I want to slander the guy or his work, but we live in 21st century, it's not a problem to mod amplifiers and leave them looking aesthetically pleasing. I'm just thinking out loud, sorry guys, but when I see vintage witch hat knobs on modern rock icon it's like


----------



## narad (Apr 16, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> his mods certainly sound great, but to be honest - why does it have to look like some old radio amateur guy moded it with some spare parts from cold war?
> 
> for example on 2ch recto - there is plenty of space in the back to install power amp depth/presence (or whatever he calls it) with either push/pull pots or dedicated switches for changing power amp response. And I believe it wouldn't be a problem to replace original gain pots with dual shaft pots/dual dome knob for individual gain/tightness controls (or just use push/pull knob to switch between loose and tight gain response).
> 
> ...



I think it's just that the customers so far have cared more about the sound. And some people even like the look of an obviously non-stock amp.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2021)

narad said:


> I think it's just that the customers so far have cared more about the sound. And some people even like the look of an obviously non-stock amp.



Personally I also despise dual shaft pots and would much rather have a new pot added for anything. Also from a circuit perspective location of components can be important to noise floor, so sometimes "just putting the knob on the back" is not feasible.

Also can't say I've seen one of his amps where the appearance bothered me


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Apr 16, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> his mods certainly sound great, but to be honest - why does it have to look like some old radio amateur guy moded it with some spare parts from cold war?
> 
> for example on 2ch recto - there is plenty of space in the back to install power amp depth/presence (or whatever he calls it) with either push/pull pots or dedicated switches for changing power amp response. And I believe it wouldn't be a problem to replace original gain pots with dual shaft pots/dual dome knob for individual gain/tightness controls (or just use push/pull knob to switch between loose and tight gain response).
> 
> ...



looks fine to me......


----------



## Werecow (Apr 16, 2021)

They look fine to me as well. Plus i love Jocke Skog's absolutely beat and scuffed to hell Hermansson.

I also find duel shaft pots annoying. They're fiddly, can be easy to knock the wrong one you're trying to adjust. And if you get just a small piece of dirt or fluff inbetween them, you can end up with both pots twisting as one.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 10, 2021)

All the different voicing options he's added in the description


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 10, 2021)

Werecow said:


> All the different voicing options he's added in the description




Just watched this. When he sustains the chord and the camera kept shaking zomg.


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 10, 2021)

Damn it...I want one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2021)

Between this and people complaining about the EVH 5150 (Iconic) Prototype font...

Just play your amps, Jesus Christ.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 11, 2021)

Werecow said:


> All the different voicing options he's added in the description




That Marshall 1959 has basically the same circuit as he did for Fredrik Thordendal, but with an updated tightness control.

FYI... Hermansson has also done schematics for their (eventual) production amp with two switchable channels of this same circuit with 5 gain stages. That way you can dial in some unique sounds with the tightness control, and you can set one channel up for a super tight rhythm sound, and have the other channel looser for solos... or very loose for an aggressive doom sound lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Between this and people complaining about the EVH 5150 (Iconic) Prototype font...
> 
> Just play your amps, Jesus Christ.



What's hilarious about this is the guy's work is absolutely methodical and immaculate and people are bitching about where he put a knob...


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 11, 2021)

technomancer said:


> people are bitching about where he put a knob...


that "bitching" has a name - it's called aesthetics


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> that "bitching" has a name - it's called aesthetics



Which is subjective... though I'll give you knob choice on that Recto was odd 

I'll take well engineered over subjectively good looking in an amp any day though


----------



## Werecow (Jun 11, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> That Marshall 1959 has basically the same circuit as he did for Fredrik Thordendal, but with an updated tightness control.
> 
> FYI... Hermansson has also done schematics for their (eventual) production amp with two switchable channels of this same circuit with 5 gain stages. That way you can dial in some unique sounds with the tightness control, and you can set one channel up for a super tight rhythm sound, and have the other channel looser for solos... or very loose for an aggressive doom sound lol.


Is the tightness control like a bass cut in the input of the amp (like using a boost pedal)? Or can it be something more intricate when it's included in an amp circuit.


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 11, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Which is subjective... though I'll give you knob choice on that Recto was odd
> 
> I'll take well engineered over subjectively good looking in an amp any day though


I agree to some extent - if guy's work is great, he can slap a nice logo badge on the amp - why the rest cannot be on par and nice looking? Having same type of knobs is not that hard...I would take it even further - new chassis faceplate with knobs names - it's easy, not that expensive and it would take whole work to another level (aesthetically) 

But I guess I'm in minority with this opinion - and I'm partially biased as my very good friend mods and build amps as a hobby and he is crazy OCD and we debate this stuff a lot, like if amp is modded then either it's reversible mod or at least it has to look good, like it was designed that way.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 11, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Is the tightness control like a bass cut in the input of the amp (like using a boost pedal)? Or can it be something more intricate when it's included in an amp circuit.


It does high pass the bass but it is hard to describe because you can feel it, has like this catch/release feel that allows you to play at higher gain without that flub. You can dial the bottom back in with the bass and punch controls

I made a quick clip this afternoon while messing around with my Marshall


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> I agree to some extent - if guy's work is great, he can slap a nice logo badge on the amp - why the rest cannot be on par and nice looking? Having same type of knobs is not that hard...I would take it even further - new chassis faceplate with knobs names - it's easy, not that expensive and it would take whole work to another level (aesthetically)
> 
> But I guess I'm in minority with this opinion - and I'm partially biased as my very good friend mods and build amps as a hobby and he is crazy OCD and we debate this stuff a lot, like if amp is modded then either it's reversible mod or at least it has to look good, like it was designed that way.



Most people don't want to pay an extra $100 to have a custom one-off faceplate made for a mod... and yes if you are not doing your own CAD work that is about what it costs as I've done it for 5 amps now and shopped around.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 11, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Most people don't want to pay an extra $100 to have a custom one-off faceplate made for a mod... and yes if you are not doing your own CAD work that is about what it costs as I've done it for 5 amps now and shopped around.



To be fair I don’t think he mods enough Mesa’s to buy additional knobs for em, for mine he was like “here are 3 options, which one do you like” I think I chose the least ugly option


----------



## Werecow (Jun 11, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> It does high pass the bass but it is hard to describe because you can feel it, has like this catch/release feel that allows you to play at higher gain without that flub. You can dial the bottom back in with the bass and punch controls
> 
> I made a quick clip this afternoon while messing around with my Marshall



That sounds great. His mods/amps have a very characteristic tone or sound in the palm mutes i've noticed, maybe even unique. People say Fortins have a clank. His have something that i don't know how to describe yet.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 11, 2021)

Werecow said:


> That sounds great. His mods/amps have a very characteristic tone or sound in the palm mutes i've noticed, maybe even unique. People say Fortins have a clank. His have something that i don't know how to describe yet.



definitely, it does have a ton of range as well though. It does that chewier Friedman thing as well with the tightness set lower


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> To be fair I don’t think he mods enough Mesa’s to buy additional knobs for em, for mine he was like “here are 3 options, which one do you like” I think I chose the least ugly option



The actual Mesa knobs are expensive in the US, I can only imagine what they would cost overseas 

Not to mention a knob is easy to switch if you want...


----------



## narad (Jun 11, 2021)

technomancer said:


> The actual Mesa knobs are expensive in the US, I can only imagine what they would cost overseas
> 
> Not to mention a knob is easy to switch if you want...



Yea, were they always that expensive? Pretty soon 3-channel rectos are going to be worth more for the knobs than for the amp.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 11, 2021)

narad said:


> Yea, were they always that expensive? Pretty soon 3-channel rectos are going to be worth more for the knobs than for the amp.



IIRC the black set I got for my multiwatt was over $100 and that was in late 2017...


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 12, 2021)

technomancer said:


> IIRC the black set I got for my multiwatt was over $100 and that was in late 2017...


it's around 10€ per knob in EU


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 12, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Is the tightness control like a bass cut in the input of the amp (like using a boost pedal)? Or can it be something more intricate when it's included in an amp circuit.


You can approach it in different ways, just simply hipassing the signal, like putting an OD in front would do, or you can filter various gain stages in the preamp, changing overall characteristics of amps distortion and feel. Given the fact he uses 3 controls to adjust tightness and feel I'd say he went more sophisticated about it


----------



## technomancer (Jun 12, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> it's around 10€ per knob in EU



Holy crap they're up to $8.85 a piece in the US... might be time to move the chrome set I have here sitting on a shelf


----------



## BigViolin (Jun 12, 2021)

Well shit, 2 channel Recs just became a lot less desirable.


----------



## Hansi (Jun 15, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> That Marshall 1959 has basically the same circuit as he did for Fredrik Thordendal, but with an updated tightness control.


Basically yeah, although Henric sold me on the idea of the additional voicing switches, many of which I think the Thordendal amp didn't have. I also asked him to have the option of two footswitchable gain controls to have even more control of going between low gain and high gain tones so he insisted those should also have separate tightness controls. I'm nowhere near as good of a guitarist as Henric is so I like the idea of for example going for a looser lead tone and a tight rhythm tone at the touch of a footswitch. 

Can't wait for this one to be delivered soon!


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 16, 2021)

Hansi said:


> Basically yeah, although Henric sold me on the idea of the additional voicing switches, many of which I think the Thordendal amp didn't have. I also asked him to have the option of two footswitchable gain controls to have even more control of going between low gain and high gain tones so he insisted those should also have separate tightness controls. I'm nowhere near as good of a guitarist as Henric is so I like the idea of for example going for a looser lead tone and a tight rhythm tone at the touch of a footswitch.
> 
> Can't wait for this one to be delivered soon!


Good call on getting the works, I’m kinda wishing I got the dual gain/vol/tight controls now, but I didn’t even know that was an option! Mine just has the mid boost punch control, 3-way for the punch, and with just that it has a ton of flexibility. Great amp for ERGs if anyone is wondering. By far the tightest amp I’ve ever played, yet still has bounce.


----------



## Hansi (Jun 17, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Good call on getting the works, I’m kinda wishing I got the dual gain/vol/tight controls now, but I didn’t even know that was an option! Mine just has the mid boost punch control, 3-way for the punch, and with just that it has a ton of flexibility. Great amp for ERGs if anyone is wondering. By far the tightest amp I’ve ever played, yet still has bounce.


I wasn't sure if the dual gain controls thing was doable either since he didn't have that yet at least on the 5-gain stage Marshall builds but I'm very glad he found a way to do it. I got the idea that having the big JCM800 chassis and wide front panel helped. I did first ask about a possibility of two different channels, one being 4 gain stages and the other the "full" 5 gain stages but I think Henric wanted to keep away from something too complicated as he's currently focusing on the upcoming production amps.

Current estimated delivery time is tomorrow


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 18, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Is the tightness control like a bass cut in the input of the amp (like using a boost pedal)? Or can it be something more intricate when it's included in an amp circuit.




Per Heinric, the tightness control of course changes the preshape voicing before the distortion, but it also affects the harmonic distortion. So the distortion harmonics changes along with the sweep of the tightness control.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 18, 2021)

Hansi said:


> I wasn't sure if the dual gain controls thing was doable either since he didn't have that yet at least on the 5-gain stage Marshall builds but I'm very glad he found a way to do it. I got the idea that having the big JCM800 chassis and wide front panel helped. I did first ask about a possibility of two different channels, one being 4 gain stages and the other the "full" 5 gain stages but I think Henric wanted to keep away from something too complicated as he's currently focusing on the upcoming production amps.
> 
> Current estimated delivery time is tomorrow


any updates??


----------



## Hansi (Jun 21, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> any updates??


I wish I had good updates but UPS is failing hard and what was supposed to be a delivery last Friday got changed to today (Monday) and while I've been waiting at home the whole day the tracking suddenly shows that the delivery has an incorrect address (which it doesn't)... Too bad it's past ten in the night so no idea what the hell is going on until I get to call them in the morning


----------



## Hansi (Jun 22, 2021)

Finally got this one saved from the clutches of UPS! I only got to fire her up quickly home through my Mesa 1x12 at low volume but holy sh*t does it sound huge even with this setup 

The amp just feels so good to play, I've never had anything like it before and the tones are to die for even at low volumes. The master volumes just work so damn well! Hoping to get to test drive her through my Bogner Ubercab tomorrow and properly open the volume up, maybe even record a few quick clips.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 22, 2021)

Hansi said:


> Finally got this one saved from the clutches of UPS! I only got to fire her up quickly home through my Mesa 1x12 at low volume but holy sh*t does it sound huge even with this setup
> 
> The amp just feels so good to play, I've never had anything like it before and the tones are to die for even at low volumes. The master volumes just work so damn well! Hoping to get to test drive her through my Bogner Ubercab tomorrow and properly open the volume up, maybe even record a few quick clips.
> 
> ...



Looks like i could go down a rabbit hole tweaking that, but that's exactly what i need in Marshall type amps, as i don't get along with stock Marshalls. I've yet to work out if Hermanssons really are like a Marshall at all though, with how he guts the preamp.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 22, 2021)

Werecow said:


> Looks like i could go down a rabbit hole tweaking that, but that's exactly what i need in Marshall type amps, as i don't get along with stock Marshalls. I've yet to work out if Hermanssons really are like a Marshall at all though, with how he guts the preamp.



Honestly, between the tightness/EQ/Negative feedback/switches, you can dial in any Marshally style sound you really want. Its a super flexible amp. It might not be exactly a Marshall, and Hansi can jump in if he disagrees but IMO its pretty damn Marshally. Way more low end though


----------



## Werecow (Jun 22, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Honestly, between the tightness/EQ/Negative feedback/switches, you can dial in any Marshally style sound you really want. Its a super flexible amp. It might not be exactly a Marshall, and Hansi can jump in if he disagrees but IMO its pretty damn Marshally. Way more low end though


I was wondering that based on Jocke Skog's amp. It has such massive low end, but never farts out, and stays sort of "bouncy" in the palm mutes.
Every Marshall i've used before has little bass, and what there is gets flubby (for my tastes) when you try to boost it into high gain. I've always had to turn the bass to almost nothing on the amp and then use an EQ in the loop to bring it back.


----------



## Hansi (Jun 23, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Honestly, between the tightness/EQ/Negative feedback/switches, you can dial in any Marshally style sound you really want. Its a super flexible amp. It might not be exactly a Marshall, and Hansi can jump in if he disagrees but IMO its pretty damn Marshally. Way more low end though


It’s been a long time since I played an actual Marshall, I think the last one was one of the original DSLs or maybe a Vintage Modern. But yeah, I think with the additional switches it can definitely be made to sound like a good Marshall with the ability to go so much beyond. There’s a lot of low end if dialed in like that but it’s always useful. Compared to the Marshalls I’ve played it just feels a lot better under the fingers though.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jun 23, 2021)

Quick clip of my Mesa with my 7 string doing some sloppy chugs. Wanted to show it’s inherent sound, these amps KILL for ERG guitars. BK ragnoraks, not the tightest guitar but it’s really great with the Mesa. Has a great bloom to the notes. This is somewhat low volume, like just about watching hockey volume.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 23, 2021)

There's one for sale rn on the Rig Talk forum. One of the 5 gain stage Carlsbro amps.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 23, 2021)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> There's one for sale rn on the Rig Talk forum. One of the 5 gain stage Carlsbro amps.



It's on Reverb too. $3k. (Donor PA is like $500 so that's $2500 for the mods.)


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 23, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> It's on Reverb too. $3k. (Donor PA is like $500 so that's $2500 for the mods.)


Probably inflated due to rarity and recent mod hype haha. Who knows. I have no idea how much they really cost or if he's even doing mods. I never really followed them close but I want to say I remember seeing them a few years back selling for under $2k. I could absolutely be mistaken though.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 23, 2021)

Guy is trying to profit off of the hype.... there was a guy less than a year ago that couldn't sell a PA mod that was IIRC 3 channels for a grand less than that. I'm sure somebody will grab it though.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 25, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Guy is trying to profit off of the hype.... there was a guy less than a year ago that couldn't sell a PA mod that was IIRC 3 channels for a grand less than that. I'm sure somebody will grab it though.



Got a Reverb notification... He upped his price to $3300, then discounted it 10%, back to $3000


----------



## technomancer (Jun 25, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Got a Reverb notification... He upped his price to $3300, then discounted it 10%, back to $3000


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 26, 2021)

Could be way off base here but this is for sale for $1,800. Cameron (jose) modded Sovtek something or other. 

To me it sounds just like these Hermansson amps. Not my type of tone at all but when I heard the clip it sounded like maybe some of you guys would be into it.


https://www.rig-talk.com/forum/threads/sovtec-mig-50-cameron-jose-clip-added.224347/


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2021)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Could be way off base here but this is for sale for $1,800. Cameron (jose) modded Sovtek something or other.
> 
> To me it sounds just like these Hermansson amps. Not my type of tone at all but when I heard the clip it sounded like maybe some of you guys would be into it.
> 
> ...



No idea what was done to that amp or if it's a Cameron but from everything I've heard the Hermansson and Cameron Joses don't really sound alike. Honestly that clip is missing some frequencies that Camerons typically have so no idea what is up with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2021)

technomancer said:


> No idea what was done to that amp or if it's a Cameron but from everything I've heard the Hermansson and Cameron Joses don't really sound alike. Honestly that clip is missing some frequencies that Camerons typically have so no idea what is up with it.



I wanted to say something similar too. Like Cameron and Joses tend to have a SHIT ton of low end. They tend to be tight but still have this sag and bloom to the low end, especially with palm mutes. This sounds more like a Fortin amp with how stiff and tight the chugs sound.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanted to say something similar too. Like Cameron and Joses tend to have a SHIT ton of low end. They tend to be tight but still have this sag and bloom to the low end, especially with palm mutes. This sounds more like a Fortin amp with how stiff and tight the chugs sound.



It's all in the voicing... the Meshuggah is a Jose. But that klang is not your typical Cameron thing.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This sounds more like a Fortin amp with how stiff and tight the chugs sound.


Thats the impression that i was left with on the hermansson amps and why I posted. Way too tight for me and a bit klanky, I hear the similarities but i guess im wrong.

I thought the same about Fortin until I got the Cali, tbh I wanted the Evil Pumpkin but it never happened so thats why I got the Cali


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 27, 2021)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Thats the impression that i was left with on the hermansson amps and why I posted. Way too tight for me and a bit klanky, I hear the similarities but i guess im wrong.
> 
> I thought the same about Fortin until I got the Cali, tbh I wanted the Evil Pumpkin but it never happened so thats why I got the Cali



Has the Evil Pumpkin even been released, or did COVID kill it?


----------



## Werecow (Jun 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Has the Evil Pumpkin even been released, or did COVID kill it?


Not released yet, but will be when their supply & manufacture chain gets "back to normal". But that was a while ago, so who knows now.

Fortin needs a new amp so that they can sell a plugin version of it though


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jul 4, 2021)

Was messing around with my Explorer and realized it has that same mid range as Garage Inc. This amp is tight but it really doesn’t have to be. It also has way more low end on tap than you’ll ever need, about as much as my Butterslax did. Also not stiff at all, these amps have tons of bounce to them


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 13, 2021)

fuuuuuuuck


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jul 21, 2021)

Another super quick one with an Ibanez m80m and my modded Mesa, showing how it does with the Meshuggah tones. It is more Meshuggah than the Fortin Meshuggah that I had

This is straight in with no boost. Tightness on full, gain at about 3:00.



I will have mic’d clips coming soon!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 22, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Another super quick one with an Ibanez m80m and my modded Mesa, showing how it does with the Meshuggah tones. It is more Meshuggah than the Fortin Meshuggah that I had
> 
> This is straight in with no boost. Tightness on full, gain at about 3:00.
> 
> ...




Hollleeeeeh fffuuuu...

Yep. It Meshuggahs better. The Fortin had neutered bass. This has that ooomph while being tight. I'm surprised the Recto sub-lows are still there.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jul 22, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hollleeeeeh fffuuuu...
> 
> Yep. It Meshuggahs better. The Fortin had neutered bass. This has that ooomph while being tight. I'm surprised the Recto sub-lows are still there.




Thanks man, yeah honestly it dials in for 8 strings perfectly




I thought that one was a bit muffled. This one shows the in the room sound a lottt better than the last one


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 31, 2021)

Quick riffing with my Hermansson Marshall and Majesty 7 w/ Bareknuckle Ragnoraks. In this vid I am using my trusty BOSS GE10 in front of the amp, just liiiiiiiiightly boosting the 1hz/2hz region (about 3-4db), but im not pulling any other frequencies, since the amp does not need any high pass. I also pulled the presence back to about 10:00 and gain is about a hair less than noon.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Aug 31, 2021)

How would one realistically go about sourcing one of these? That tone is fuckin UNREAL.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> How would one realistically go about sourcing one of these? That tone is fuckin UNREAL.



Hermansson Amplification
[email protected]

Honestly, I just emailed him and told him what I wanted and he did it. He sourced my Marshall, and I sent him the Mesa. He is in Sweden though so keep that in mind. If you are looking to get something done, it's better to get him to source the amp. The reason I did the Mesa was that I got extremely lucky on a 2 Channel Rev G for dirt cheap.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Aug 31, 2021)

DeathByButterslax said:


> Hermansson Amplification
> [email protected]
> 
> Honestly, I just emailed him and told him what I wanted and he did it. He sourced my Marshall, and I sent him the Mesa. He is in Sweden though so keep that in mind. If you are looking to get something done, it's better to get him to source the amp. The reason I did the Mesa was that I got extremely lucky on a 2 Channel Rev G for dirt cheap.


Thanks for the info man. Location may be an issue as I'm located in the states.. How much to ship a head overseas these days? LOL


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Thanks for the info man. Location may be an issue as I'm located in the states.. How much to ship a head overseas these days? LOL


he can help you with a shipping quote, I am in Canada. For me it was the same for shipping for my modded Marshall from Sweden as it was for my Fortin Meshuggah from Holly, Michigan


----------



## Werecow (Sep 20, 2021)

I think if it hadn't been for the pandemic i'd have ordered one by now. Even with that i still keep weighing it up.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 14, 2021)

Hermansson modded Marshall + Ibanez M80M = pure bliss.

Using built in mid boost but nothing else, this is straight in otherwise

I also am using way too much gain here but it just feels so good


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m quite happy with how this clip turned out. It’s still an iPhone clip but it definitely captures what in the room sounds like much better. I am using the high mid boost here. Works well with my Bk Juggernauts, which I found were hit and miss for a lot of amps


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Oct 29, 2021)

Trying to cope something closer to these Larry tones





I know mine is brighter but that’s more from the SD Alpha, I don’t have a JB guitar these days, which I really should. In the room the gain structure really feels like it could definitely get there (edit, lowered the presence for this one)


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Jan 31, 2022)

Hermanomyth AKA the Mullet (Hermansson in the front, Monomyth in the back)

Shea Monomyth slightly modded my Hermansson. Added a new FX LOOP, killswitch (gain boost), storm switch (3 way response)

this amp is absolutely perfect now. The gain boost is subtle but exactly what it needed, just adds a touch more punch and bite, hard to describe other than it feels like it completes the circuit.

The storm switch makes it remind of my old Butterslax in left position, stock is middle, and right is dark and smooth. Between that and the punch 3-way switch the amp already has it can pretty much get any tone I want.















I’ll post a crappy clip of it soon but honestly this thing is insane and now more brutal than before with more low end, so it has something for everybody


----------



## DeathByButterslax (May 28, 2022)

Still the best amp I’ve ever played


----------

